# Ranch King Snowblower/Tecumseh Engine



## Sickofsnow (Feb 5, 2011)

I have a Ranch King snowblower with an 8hp Tecumseh engine (HMSK85) that I need some help with. Long story short, after removing the flywheel I found that the alternator (that's how it's listed in the parts diagram, actually more of a magneto I guess) had broken off, as did the post that it was mounted to. My question is this...just below the flywheel shaft, is another post that is the same size and has a bolt hole in it. Can I used this post to mount the new alternator on? There isn't anything on it now, so I'm not sure if maybe it's there as an option for another magneto on another model or what it is, I just need to know if I can use it. The post that broke, broke pretty clean, and fits back in nicely, though I'm not even 100% sure of what it's made of, so while welding it is a possibilitly, I'd just assume bolt a new magneto on and be on my way through the rest of this lovely New England winter. I don't imagine something like JB Weld would be strong enough, but i could be wrong about that too.

I have a 5hp Craftsman that I'm using, that's more than 25 years old, but with all the snow here in MA, I'd love to get the bigger machine running sooner rather than later. The 5 hp barely throws it over the huge banks we have around here.

Anyway, any information or advice anyone can give is greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## jrrdw (Jun 26, 2010)

What is the spec number: HMSK85-(XXXXXXXX)?

If ALL the mount holes line up and ALL wires are long enough and the flywheel doesn't hit it mounted in a new location, go for it.


----------



## Becky_wild9 (Jul 13, 2011)

First, can anyone tell me whether a Ranch King snow blower is a product of "Snow King." Second, is Snow King out of business? When I attempted to visit their website @ Snow King Snowblowers, it indicates that "this site has been closed."
Are there parts available for a Ranch King 26" Snow blower with a Tecumseh 8HP engine anymore? It's 2 stage w/ electric start and 6 forward speeds and 2 reverse.
A local gentleman is trying to sell it to me used for $200 and I can't even find even one picture of a Ranch King (new/used) on the internet for gosh sakes. Am I in for a ride??? :4-dontkno
Please advise. I would greatly appreciate it!!! Becky K.


----------

